# 2010 Ohio Amish Country Rally At Whispering Hills Rv Park



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

2010 Ohio Amish Country Rally at Whispering Hills RV Park near Shreve, OH​
Date to be determined​
As soon as we get a weekend picked I will contact Haley at Whispering Hills and try to reserve a block of sites for the rally.

Carey


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We would definitely be interested in attending. This year has been too busy for us to make it to any of the rallies, but we hope to make it up next year. We would also like to make the factory rally if it happens, I believe that may happen around the same time.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

You know it on the chicken. We would love to attend again next year. We all had a great time and Whispering Hills is an awesome CG. Won't be able to put in for vacation until after April though, but let's get a time and we'll go from there. I believe KYOutback and Outbackmac will join us this time, and I know Alice and Chuck will do it again. I'm pretty sure Tim and Vicki will be in also. Looking forward to seeing you and Theresa and the kids again. Knowing I will have a good trip with good people to look forward to, always helps make the winter a little easier.

Mike

PS - We will need more pepper butter, got a few people down here hooked.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Put us down. We signed up last year but didn't make it. I think the campground is only 20m or so from my campground so no big deal to pull it out and get a change of scenery with a short drive.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Any idea of dates yet?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

How does the weekend of June 4th - 6th sound to everyone for this years rally? We would really like to start getting this thing planned so please give us some feedback.

Thanks,

Carey & Theresa


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Carey & Theresa,

Have been thinking about the Rally (and the chicken







) here lately, but I don't know about those dates. We are planning a Michigan trip from June 11-18th. This date might be a little to early also for the kids, not sure when they are getting out of school, and at the rate they are using up snow days, it might be mid June







Fanatical1(Mark) was also talking about getting together for the 4th of July at Hocking Hills. I'll keep checking back and try to talk to everyone else down here to see what might work well for ALL of us.

Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

whodey said:


> Carey & Theresa,
> 
> Have been thinking about the Rally (and the chicken
> 
> ...


OK, sounds good. I was hoping that we could get it set up for a weekend when Theresa and I have a long weekend, we have the following Friday's scheduled off this summer May 14, June 4 & 18, July 23, Aug 6, 20 & 27, Sept 3 & 24. If the Hocking Hills thing doesn't work out for July 4th that would be great to have the rally then as we are off the whole week before. See what works and hopefully one of those weekends will be good.

Thanks,

Carey


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Carey,

What do you think about Memorial Day weekend? We were all together Saturday night trying to get some dates together for this coming camping season, and that weekend came up for Whispering Hills. Let me know what you think, if that doesn't work, we will definitely find another weekend. We are all looking forward to coming up again.

Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike,

I am in a wedding on Saturday the 29th of Memorial Day weekend, I'll be gone at least 6-8 hours that day, other than that it would be a perfect weekend because I am off Friday the 28th and the whole next week. Let me find out what time the wedding is, hopefully it'll be early in the day.

Carey


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

As much as I wish it would, Memorial Day Weekend just isn't going to work out for us. My cousin is getting married and I am an usher for the wedding. We'll have rehearsal and dinner Friday night for the wedding and then Saturday is the wedding so it just isn't going to work out. So hopefully y'all can come up with another weekend that works for everyone, sorry.

Carey


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

CTDOutback06 said:


> As much as I wish it would, Memorial Day Weekend just isn't going to work out for us. My cousin is getting married and I am an usher for the wedding. We'll have rehearsal and dinner Friday night for the wedding and then Saturday is the wedding so it just isn't going to work out. So hopefully y'all can come up with another weekend that works for everyone, sorry.
> 
> Carey


I'm glad Memorial day does not work, because we already had plans and could not make it either.

It was a great time last year!

Mark


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know where you are in planing this rally, or even if it's going to happen, but thought I'd let you kow we will be passing through Ohio and are planning on staying at Whispering Hills June 10 through the 12th. So come join us!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> I don't know where you are in planing this rally, or even if it's going to happen, but thought I'd let you kow we will be passing through Ohio and are planning on staying at Whispering Hills June 10 through the 12th. So come join us!!


You'll have to come by our site and see us then. We are in the seasonal area, site Sycamore # 7. We will definately be there, we are there every weekend from opening weekend to closing weekend. We usually get there around 5 o'clock or so every Friday evening.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I don't know where you are in planing this rally, or even if it's going to happen, but thought I'd let you kow we will be passing through Ohio and are planning on staying at Whispering Hills June 10 through the 12th. So come join us!!


You'll have to come by our site and see us then. We are in the seasonal area, site Sycamore # 7. We will definately be there, we are there every weekend from opening weekend to closing weekend. We usually get there around 5 o'clock or so every Friday evening.
[/quote]

Ok, if every things works out as planned, we'll stop and see you then.

Dean


----------

